# Lichtvorhang unterbrechen?



## zwerg77 (27 September 2009)

Wir haben bei uns eine kleine Umreifungsmaschine - durch diese läuft eine Rollbahn - max Palettenhöhe = 2 Meter. Nun will ich diese Rollbahn Automatisieren - dh. ich muß natürlich auch für die Sicherheit sorgen. Ich kann jetzt um die Maschine einen Lichtvorhang inst. - mein Problem ist nur wie weiß der Lichtvorhang ob es sich um eine Pallette handelt oder um eine Person - Bei einer Person muß er abschalten - Bei einer Pallette wäre es nicht sinnvoll - wie löst ihr so was normalerweise?


----------



## jabba (27 September 2009)

Such mal bei Sick oder Lenz nach Muting.

Die Mutingfunktion erlaubt es z.B. einer Palette durch den Lichtvorhang zu fahren. Dies ist aber nicht ganz einfach und muss sauber umgesetzt werden. Bei der Mutingfunktion werden Ini's oder Rollenschalter so von der Palette betätigt, das diese erkannt wird. Dazu gehört z.B. auch eine überwachte Meldeleuchte. Man muss bei der Auslegung dann darauf achten, das ein Mensch dies nicht so einfach kann, die Schalter müßen z.B. in der richtigen Reihenfolge betätigt werden.

Im Anhang die notwendigen Unterlagen von Sick.


----------



## Safety (27 September 2009)

Hallo,
für Deinen Fall gibt es C-Normen die Du anwenden kannst. Es ist die EN 415-4 Reihe hier wird auch Muting beschrieben. 

Eine Überwachung der Meldeleuchte wird nicht zwingend gefordert. Es ist in Fachkreis umstritten ob und wie diese Leuchte ausgeführt werden soll. 
Siehe hierzu auch 13849 Punkt 5.2.5.

Eine Norm die Muting zum ersten Mal sehr genau beschreibt ist die
DIN CLC TS 62046 - 2009-04 Sicherheit von Maschinen - Anwendung von Schutzausrüstungen zu Anwesenheitserkennung von Personen. Leider erst ein Vornorm!

Da die Normen immer fordern, dass bei Muting die Sicherheit durch andere Maßnahmen erreicht werden muss ist es nicht immer so einfach machbar! Z.B. bei Leerpaletten oder unterschiedlichen Materialhöhen. Auch die Seitlichen Anstände sind sehr wichtig. 

Besonders oft wird die Überbrückungsfunktion der Mutingfunktion falsch gemacht.
Siehe Punkt 5.5.4 in der 62046. Bei der Überbrückungsfunktion dürfen nur die Funktionen freigegeben werden, die zum Freifahren benötigt werden. Also nicht die Ganze Maschine.

Bei Interesse kann ich mal einige Auszüge hier schreiben!


----------



## Blockmove (27 September 2009)

Such mal bei Sick nach Palettizer.
Haben wir bei einigen Anlagen im Einsatz. Erkennt so zu sagen automatisch ob es sich um eine Palette oder einen Menschen handelt.

Gruß
  Dieter


----------

